# My favorite/definitive protocol



## Beti ona (Jun 8, 2020)

For a long time I always had an ON period and then another OFF period. This period could be one week, 8 days, 12 days or 2 weeks. Then, I rested the same time. Due to that protocol, I had the mentality of making the most of the ON period, so I wanted to use as much as possible (300-500 mg), which always affected rest, sleep and diet control.I finally decided it was better to have continued use at a lower dose. Now there are no OFF periods in a cut diet and what I do is one loading day every week. My old cycles could look something like this:2 days 450mg - 5 days 300mg A week off. Now they look like this:1 day 300 mg - 6 days 150 mg 1 day 225 mg - 6 days 150 mg


----------



## Jin (Jun 8, 2020)

How have the results been and for how long are your cuttting/diet cycles?


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 9, 2020)

Jin said:


> How have the results been and for how long are your cuttting/diet cycles?



I'm curious myself.


----------



## Trump (Jun 18, 2020)

Interested in this once he gets back


----------



## Trump (Jul 25, 2020)

Did this protocol kill him??


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 14, 2020)

Hello everyone, sorry for the delay.


I had to eliminate the weekly loading days because by week 2 it got very annoying, so I directly have a 300mg in the first day followed by 18-24 days of 150mg. Sometimes I have to rest for 2 or 3 days and resume the cycle because sleeping gets difficult. Then, I'll rest for a week. This protocol confirms what many say: less is more. There are no sugar or carbohydrate cravings, I don't break the diet, which makes me feel better about myself. 

In my previous cycles, some days I used to have to "sleep" on the wooden floor, now the heat at night is not so horrible, I still wake up enough to pee and there are not many hours of sleep (the high protein diet and the daily stimulants also influence). I like to have a few naps and that keeps me going. 

If anyone has any questions, I will be happy to answer. 

My approach for the future is as follows: stay leaner in the off-season and when I'm going to cut, start with more cardio and keep this DNP protocol of low doses and manageable in the long term.


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 14, 2020)

Jin said:


> How have the results been and for how long are your cuttting/diet cycles?



My diet/training cut is about 20 weeks, so with this protocol I could have 3 weeks ON on DNP and one week off.


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 18, 2020)

I have some important conclusion. According to the tables on the amount of active product in the system, around day 8, your internal levels become stable so you could continue using the same amount of DNP and you would not notice greater effects. This is not true in practice. Like I said, I wish  had done 3 weeks and a week off, but when I hit the 16th day, I hit a wall and I have to stop, the sleep was really shit. By this I mean that long cycles cannot be indefinite unless you use miniscule amounts of DNP.


So my cycle with 150mg powder DNP will be something like 16 days ON and 8 days OFF.


----------



## snake (Sep 18, 2020)

I no interest in DNP but for other who are, thanks for the update. It's good to see when UG members follow up like this.


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 22, 2020)

You have to make DNP fit your diet, cardio, etc ... Don't make your program fit the amount of DNP you want to take, usually more than necessary.


----------

